# Heartburn



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Anybody got any good remedies? Don't know if this is the place. I've taken rolaids, maalox, prilosec, pepcid (not all at once). I have IBS too.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you been checked by the doctor? Even if something over the counter helps it is good to get that checked out to make sure your medication is protecting from the damage, not just making the symptoms a bit better.There are some prescription meds that may be useful if the OTC ones aren't enough.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have used a flavonoid complex called Provex CV to treat my cholesterol for 11 years. After two months on it my indigestion--which traced back through some 25 years of slow deterioration that, at that point, had become a constant, chronic burning with acid reflux--ceased and I have never refluxed again. After about a year of taking it, with no other OTC meds or supplements (other than a vitamin mineral), my D and urgency finally and completely stopped. 11 years later, my risk for a heart attack has also dropped to 3%, where it was once much, much higher. I have never put another tablet of Maalox or Rolaids in my mouth, again, where once I never went anywhere without them.Mark


----------



## beagleface (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks to overitnow (Mark), I'm going to give Provex CV a whirl for the next couple of months and see if it offers any relief from my chronic acid reflux problems. If it works, you'll most definitely hear from me.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Glad to hear you are going to give it a trial, beagleface. Do stick with the full 60 days to see if there is any change, or not. How long have you been dealing with indigestion/heartburn and how long with reflux? Smoking, drinking, and a high fat diet certainly played the major role in my case, and smoking was the worst of the three. Were any of those triggers for you, as well?Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about any effects, negative or positive, that you are experiencing.Cheers,Mark


----------



## beagleface (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Mark!Thanks for putting me on to Provex CV. I have high hopes for it, and I'm planning on sticking with it for the full 60 days. Believe me, I'll be singing its praises to high heaven if it clears up my acid reflux. I've been having acid reflux problems for the past five years or so, since my late 40s. All that partying in my younger days is catching up with me so, yes, I figure alcohol is the biggest culprit. I first started to notice some burning in my throat after drinking a couple of glasses of wine at dinner. It then progressed to heartburn and sore ears, as the acid worked its way north. Alarmed and ignorant, off I trotted to the doctor who, surprise, surprise, wrote me a prescription for Pariet (Aciphex), before performing a single test. I've been taking Aciphex off and on for the past five years, with limited success. After a recent gastroscopy which, thankfully, showed no damage to my esophagus, I stopped taking my meds and decided to try a more natural approach. Wish me luck!


----------

